
Thoughtbot: Using rbenv to manage rubies and gems - kevinSuttle
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/47273164981/using-rbenv-to-manage-rubies-and-gems
======
postmodern_mod3
If you are looking for a minimal alternative to RVM, you should also checkout
chruby (<https://github.com/postmodern/chruby#readme>). It's only ~90 LoC,
supports bash/zsh, optionally supports auto-switching of Rubies, and doesn't
install obtrusive bin-stubs.

